# Grouse in SE ND for the Opener



## gundogdoc (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not looking for maps or anyone's hotspots, but I would GREATLY appreciate any kind help for a neighbor to your south. I have an almost eight month old pup I'm just dying to get on birds this fall. Almost all of my traditional grouse spots in SD have been devastated and so I'm looking at heading north a few times this fall.

I waterfowl hunted your great state about 5 or 6 years ago but have never chased upland birds. What is the SE part of the state like for grouse and/or huns??? I'm thinking the Ellendale/Oakes/Ashley areas??? I'm thinking about making a quick weekend trip for the opener to try to get my girls into some birds. I would appreciate any guidance as to general areas and potential lodging. Just trying to eliminate a completely blind trip.

Feel free to PM me or drop me an email at [email protected] if you'd like.

Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

The farther west you go usually the better.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Head for the hills. Oakes/Ellendale is to far east! Ashley is a much better choice.


----------

